# Rockler Manhattan versus Woodcraft Wall Street II



## ofd8001 (Oct 30, 2014)

Can anyone confirm that these are identical kits, meaning the parts can be interchanged?

Thanks!


----------



## walshjp17 (Oct 30, 2014)

On the face of it, they look similar.  However, Woodcraft's WS IIs are made by Berea and I'd be willing to bet your next paycheck :biggrin: that Rockler sources their's elsewhere.  Soooo, they will likely, IMHO, not have completely interchangeable parts.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 30, 2014)

What am I missing? Why would interchangeable parts be an issue?just wondering? I have purchased Berea kits from Rockler as well as PSI.do a good turn daily! But! Not in several yrs. 
Don



ofd8001 said:


> Can anyone confirm that these are identical kits, meaning the parts can be interchanged?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## ofd8001 (Oct 31, 2014)

Well. . . 

As is my usual case, it's a convoluted story.

I saw where Rockler's were about $3 cheaper, so I ordered a batch.  I had been using Woodcraft.  Had some leftover tubes so I made up some blanks and got them turned.

I was hoping that the turned blanks would "work" with the Rockler when they arrived, but they don't appear to.  The clip part seems to go in, but not on the nib end.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 31, 2014)

The tube sizes are the same. Sierra is 27/64 and according to Rocklerthe manhattan's tube is also 27/64
Do a good turn daily!
Don

Ps: most of woodcraft's kits are Berea kits and are available for less $$$$$ elsewhere.



ofd8001 said:


> Well. . .
> 
> As is my usual case, it's a convoluted story.
> 
> ...


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 31, 2014)

Along with Berea (who makes pens in their own Taiwan factory), there are several other Chinese and Taiwanese manufacturers making a pen called the sierra and looking very similar.  However, I have not seen any of them that are an exact fit with Berea's model.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 31, 2014)

What parts are you wanting to interchange?  There are very few individual parts with these kits.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 31, 2014)

Dan,
The tube to clip fit can be made to work.  The transmission threads and the size of the threaded "male" are different.  This cannot be resolved in any method I know.

The "non-Berea" sierras transmissions are also not uniform, with each other.


----------



## ofd8001 (Nov 2, 2014)

On closer inspection, I found that the threads for the transmissions are different.  One is a finer thread than the other.

Thanks for everyone's wisdom!


----------



## BayouPenturner (Dec 21, 2014)

How about the length of the tubes??  are they the same?


----------



## ofd8001 (Dec 24, 2014)

The tubes are the same size as are the bushings.


----------

